# Anybody get dish through CenturyLink/Embarq



## liltunanj (Aug 19, 2006)

I am currently a DirecTV subscriber and was thinking of switihcing to Dish Network, because I can bundle through my phone company, which is CenturyLink/Embarq. Was wondering if it is worth switching, to save some money. Any issues with the service, mainly customer serivce/billing problems. 

I have no issues with DirecTV but if I can save some money I will consider switiching.

Thanks,


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I have my DSL, phone and Dish bundled through CenturyLink. I've had it this way for a year or more and never have any problems. When you call the phone number given by CenturyLink for tech support, billing and programming you are actually calling Dish. And so far all my calls have been answered in a stateside call center. However, if you call the Dish 800 number given on the screen you will be told they can not access your account because it is bundled. So don't lose the number CenturyLink gives you 

And I save a whopping $5 a month.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

olguy said:


> I have my DSL, phone and Dish bundled through CenturyLink. I've had it this way for a year or more and never have any problems. When you call the phone number given by CenturyLink for tech support, billing and programming you are actually calling Dish. And so far all my calls have been answered in a stateside call center. However, if you call the Dish 800 number given on the screen you will be told they can not access your account because it is bundled. So don't lose the number CenturyLink gives you
> 
> And I save a whopping $5 a month.


Ditto....
I've had my bundle for a few years now and I am generally pleased with the program. My total bundled savings are $17.60 monthly which includes $5.00 discount on Dish. Not much but I'll take it.
My experiences with Dish support through CenturyLink (Embarq) has greatly inproved over the past 3 years. My most recent call on 02/01/10 to take adavantage of the 3 month HBO free deal was effortless. I spoke with a stateside rep who was professional, pleasant and helpful.
Downside to the bundled deal is that I can't access my account online. For me thats no problem.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

> Downside to the bundled deal is that I can't access my account online. For me thats no problem.


I just accessed my account on Dish by using my email address and password. It does not give billing information but I was able to schedule a recording. For billing information I use my CenturyLink account that I access via their page where I also occasionally use the web email.

And I forgot to mention the phone/DSL related savings.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I could sign up for that bundle (CenturyLink phone/DSL/ Dish), but I've always hesitated with the idea of all my eggs in one basket. What about billing screwups (they happen sometimes) ? Upgrade time ? service on Dish needed ?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

scooper said:


> I could sign up for that bundle (CenturyLink phone/DSL/ Dish), but I've always hesitated with the idea of all my eggs in one basket. What about billing screwups (they happen sometimes) ? Upgrade time ? service on Dish needed ?


The only time I ever called about a Dish billing problem was when Dish dropped the $10 charge for Platinum (I believe) HD. It was taken care of immediately. I did call about the Feb 1 bill and my questions were answered right there. And I agreed to let them use my email for Dish related contact and got 3 months of free HBO and Showtime. Immediately. Showed up on my next bill a few days later.

If I ever need a Dish tech I doubt if it would be any slower than dealing directly with Dish :lol:

And as mentioned above it seems the CenturyLink bundle customers always speak to a stateside call center. At least that's my experience since bundling. And that alone is worth something to me.


----------



## Polardog (Mar 5, 2008)

scooper said:


> I could sign up for that bundle (CenturyLink phone/DSL/ Dish), but I've always hesitated with the idea of all my eggs in one basket. What about billing screwups (they happen sometimes) ? Upgrade time ? service on Dish needed ?


I have never had a billing screwup with Dish so I cannot answer to that problem.
Since I upgraded to Dish HD/VIP612 nearly 3 years ago (through CenturyLink/Embarq) I've needed 3 service calls. 2 of my requests involved problems with the 612 which was problematic in the beginning. 1 request was to upgrade to 1000.2 Eastern Arch. All service calls were handled promptly by professional service techs. Only exception was initial installation of HD...the guy who came here for that call was useless.
I have to say that I am happy with the bundle, CenturyLink and Dish Network. I really can't say anything negative about Dish including anything about the VIP612 which is still quirky but does it's jopb well.


----------



## brownover (Jan 29, 2007)

olguy said:


> I just accessed my account on Dish by using my email address and password. It does not give billing information but I was able to schedule a recording. For billing information I use my CenturyLink account that I access via their page where I also occasionally use the web email.
> 
> And I forgot to mention the phone/DSL related savings.


You can also change programming and chat with a csr online now.


----------



## Nimble1 (Apr 1, 2005)

I previously had my phone and DSL bundled with Embarq. Last year I called Embarq and asked if I could bundle all three and was told no because I was an existing Dish customer. I was mainly trying to do it to simplify billing.
Then when they merged with Century, I got a letter telling me that I could bundle and save $5.00 so I did. 
The interesting thing was about a week later, I got a letter asking me to call them and see if they could save me more money on my bill. When I called, the rep was very nice and saved me $10.00 on my phone bill by removing unneeded services and did a complimentary $5.00 a month reduction on my DSL for a year!! I was very pleased to say the least.


----------

